# The first Kindle sample that inspired you to buy the book?



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

For me, this came close...











But I ended up cracking with this...











Before I knew what I was doing, I clicked "buy now." Even though I've never owned a dog in my life, Marley and Me is really funny and endearing and it just compelled me to continue reading.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The Book Thief for me. I still can't do the covers   but will work at it again  this weekend.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

, for sure. I've put a lot of samples on my "save for later" list, but when I reached the end of my sample for Infected, I felt like I _had_ to know what happened next.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Saw him on Colbert earlier this week.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think mine was The Other Boleyn Girl







.










Of course, I think there's been maybe two samples that I've read that I didn't either buy or put on my Save For Later list.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this one was the first. I was about half way thru the sample and knew right then that I was going to be buying it as soon as the sample ended. It was so cool to download it right on the spot and keep right on reading. This is also the most I've paid for a book so far ($9.99), and the only one thus far that I've purchased at that price point. (I'm really enjoying this book, btw, and I am very pleased with the purchase, well worth the $9.99 I paid.)











13 Things That Don't Make Sense: The Most Baffling Scientific Mysteries of Our Time








by Michael Brooks
$9.99


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

This is my first sample book...the good thing, is it was free from Jeff


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I first sampled The Lucky One, Dreams from my father, and The Story of Edgar Sawtelle.  I bought them all and enjoyed them all.  I thought I was maybe being greedy clicking on three samples the first day.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> I first sampled The Lucky One, Dreams from my father, and The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. I bought them all and enjoyed them all. I thought I was maybe being greedy clicking on three samples the first day.


You call that greedy? Oh, boy. Then I am guilty of down right Kindle-sample gluttony. I've been downloading 5 to 20 samples per day for the last 12 days.

But, I'm going to blame all that excess on the Kindle Honeymoon period. Yeah, that's the ticket...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Xia said:


> You call that greedy? Oh, boy. Then I am guilty of down right Kindle-sample gluttony. I've been downloading 5 to 20 samples per day for the last 12 days.
> 
> But, I'm going to blame all that excess on the Kindle Honeymoon period. Yeah, that's the ticket...


I love the free samples. Easily one of my two favorite features on the Kindle (the other being Whispernet and its wireless downloading in under a minute).


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

CS said:


> I love the free samples. Easily one of my two favorite features on the Kindle (the other being Whispernet and its wireless downloading in under a minute).


Ditto! Those are my two favourite features as well.

-X-


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

The first book I bought because of the sample was _The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_. This was also the first book which was so good it inspired me to write a review of it.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Kind of weird, really. I still haven't read the book.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

When you find yourself actually talking to your Kindle while reading the sample, what choice do you have but to buy the book?



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The Book Thief for me. I still can't do the covers  but will work at it again this weekend.


I had some difficulty with it as well but I decided to "cheat".

Open one of the links used in this thread to a seperate page, come back here and quote a post that has a working link. From there you should be able to find out what you're doing wrong as you'll be able to see what information they used in their post, and where it came from on amazon's site.

I had been able to make a working link on the first try but I couldn't get the image, by "cheating" I found that I was leaving off half of the image URL.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Selcien said:


> When you find yourself actually talking to your Kindle while reading the sample, what choice do you have but to buy the book?


I just requested a sample.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The actual first book I sampled and bought turned out to be only so-so (it lost steam about 2/3rds of the way through) so I am not going to recommend it. But, early on in my Kindle ownership, I was reading the New York Times book review (from my New York Times subscription!) and saw a review of this book. I immediately downloaded a sample and then bought the book. It was good--funny but poignant at the same time. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Xia said:


> 13 Things That Don't Make Sense: The Most Baffling Scientific Mysteries of Our Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We must have been separated at birth or something Xia. I'm interested in pretty much everything you read.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, it was my Amplified Bible.  Even before I got my Kindle, on one of the discussion pages it was recommended that before I chose which Kindle Bible I wanted to buy.... that I download a sample to make sure it had a good TOC for ease of navigation.  So... I took that advice as soon as I bought my Kindle, and got the Amplified Bible sample.... saw that it worked wonderfully.... and ordered it!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> We must have been separated at birth or something Xia. I'm interested in pretty much everything you read.


Ha! Too funny. And, in that case, I'll be sure to pay extra good attention to your book recommendations!

-X-


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The first sample I downloaded before kindle arrival and then purchased was a bible, TNIV translation.

The first book sample I downloaded as a result of coming to KindleBoards and then purchased was The Color of Magic.


----------

